# Geese predators??



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I am picking up a free pair of adult Pilgrim geese tomorrow and would like a bit of info, please. They will be inside my cattle-panel pasture that is lined with chicken wire and we have 'Nite Eyes' around. How worried do I need to be about racoons getting the geese? Do I NEED to try & herd them into an enclosure at night or does it seem they will be safe enough the way it is? Thanks!


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

I would put them in something at night. Raccoons don't tend to mess with adult geese, but coyotes will and I don't know if the cattle panels would keep them out. I'd rather be safe than sorry


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm not so sure I agree. I would think that geese are just as susceptible to raccoon attack as ducks or chickens, particularly a smaller breed such as Pilgrims. They may not be first choice, but I think even a good size goose is still no match for a big hungry raccoon. 

We have ours in a fenced area. The cattle panels are good protection against dogs and coyotes, but for climbing/jumping predators such as raccoons or Bobcats, we rely on the dogs that patrol against them. Before we had our dogs, we used to herd them into a shelter at night. It was a hassle, and naturally, we'd have to get up early to let them out - but we slept at night without worry. The geese weren't keen on it, but they can be trained to be herded in at night.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Run an electric fence wire around the pen so that it sticks out about 6" from the panels. Put another on about 4" over the top of the panels.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Our geese (two pilgrims and two africans) go in a pen at night. Their water is in there and their food and what ever treats we give them are in there. We got them used to it during the winter when they needed to be fed (fed at night and locked up) so during the summer they just follow the habit. We keep it pretty regular on the time and they get really upset if we are late.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

So,...it is a 'yes' and a 'no' kinda thing. I was afraid of that. The main reason I've even thinking about it is that we recently...as of last week...are without a dog. So, it is too soon how many and of which kind the predators will be. We are hoping the Nite Eyes work. So far the ducks and chickens...knock on wood...have all been safe and the ducks sleep on the bank of the tiny stream in their pen...they don't herd so well & since there is still plenty of greens to eat they aren't too hungry to be enticed into a pen. I guess I will just have to watch and see and try and get them into a pen if I can. I will place the geese into one when I bring them home and lock them in it for a few days. Maybe that will help to get them back in at night. Hopefully they 'train faster' than hens do. Sigh. That can be a slow, flustrating process if you try to hurry THEM into learning things!  Gotta love them anyways!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes I would keep them penned for at least a week.


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

Guess I am overprotective, but mine go into a shed at night - on their own. I close the door after they go in. Occasionally they need to be herded, but not very often. I sleep better knowing they are safe.


----------



## Home Harvest (Oct 10, 2006)

Probably depends on where you live, the concentration of predators, etc. But when I had geese they stayed out all the time. They wanted to be on pasture, and refused to be herded or enticed into going in at night. Treats meant nothing to them, with an acre of good grass to eat.

Unfortunately, my gander died, and I couldn't find a good replacement, so we ate the geese. We are raising heritage turkeys this year, and we do put them in at night. Not sure why I'm more concerned with the turkeys than the geese. On the other hand, having caught both, I'd prefer a turkey any day. Those geese can really give you a beatin'.


----------

